# Diane von Furstenberg Covers Exclusively for Kindle



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Just saw this as an update on the Kindle FB page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=facebookkin?ie=UTF8&docId=1000498051


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! $165 for a cover?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my, the zebra print is very nice upon a closer look! 

But oh my, $165.00??

My m-edge will have to do for a while given I'm spending way too much on accessories for my iPod touch right now. 

Thanks for sharing the new eye candy with us, addie! 

Leslie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle cover for the stars.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm almost ashamed to say I'm seriously tempted.  Zebra and hot pink.  My husband would keel over at first glance, laughing his hind end off.  Then he'd follow up with a heart attack over the price.

It's still tempting.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It doesn't look like it has any additional security besides the rail system.  I like the rail system, but I would prefer to have something additional.
deb


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder WHY there is a hundred dollar difference between the zebra and the others.  

Does it use a hinge system?

Its cool, I admit.. but wow!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> WOW! $165 for a cover?


I know! I couldn't believe it. The zebra one was the one I liked the best ... and then I realised it was also the most expensive by far. 



ValeriGail said:


> I wonder WHY there is a hundred dollar difference between the zebra and the others.
> 
> Does it use a hinge system?
> 
> Its cool, I admit.. but wow!!


I think it's different material. I think the zebra is leather while the others are cotton canvas.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> It doesn't look like it has any additional security besides the rail system. I like the rail system, but I would prefer to have something additional.
> deb





ValeriGail said:


> I wonder WHY there is a hundred dollar difference between the zebra and the others.
> 
> Does it use a hinge system?
> 
> Its cool, I admit.. but wow!!


Actualy, it uses the Amazon hinge system, not rails.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Heather.  I think I meant to say hinge.  I'm not even sure where I got the rail thing from.  Is there something that uses a rail system?  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Sorry Heather. I think I meant to say hinge. I'm not even sure where I got the rail thing from. Is there something that uses a rail system?
> deb


Yep, Noreve uses a rail system. I like it better than the hinges.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank goodness I am not a fan of these and am just not tempted. Yay.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

$85 for the canvas covers is ridiculous. Thankfully, none of the covers interest me. I'll pass and....



Spoiler



buy another Oberon.



What, honey? I didn't say anything!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Mandy said:


> $85 for the canvas covers is ridiculous. Thankfully, none of the covers interest me. I'll pass and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you think!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the black and white one, but I have a K1, so no go even if I had $85...

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's crazy! My daughter's K1 didn't even cost that much!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not interested in these covers.  

I'll just wait  (impatiently) for my second Noreve.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is soooo fabulous!!! But....I will not pay over $165 for that. My M-edge patent leopard will do until I decide which Noreve I want. Too bad they dont do prints or something.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't care for any of them, and at those prices, no way.  If I am going to spend big bucks on a cover it will be a Noreve or Oberon.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

YOu can buy a k1 for the price of some of these


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

RIDICULOUS price points!   Does Diane hand deliver them at that price


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

WAY too much for the leather cover, and the others are CANVAS!!!! Wouldn't those white areas get discolored over time from holdiing it in my HANDS Unless I wore white gloves or washed my hands obsessivelty before reading! I do like the pink inner lining - just not at that price!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not really bowled over by these either... I do like the interior color but would also be hesitant about a hinge only system since we know it can crack your kindle...I also think it is very hard to tell from the photos what they even look like.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I do like the interior color but would also be hesitant about a hinge only system since we know it can crack your kindle...I also think it is very hard to tell from the photos what they even look like.


Actually, it's not the hinge that cracks Kindles -- it's carelessness on the part of the user. If there was any sort of inherent problem with the hinge it would no longer be in use. But it is being used more instead of less or not at all.

This won't matter much to those of you who are not interested in the von Furstenberg covers, but it's really quite easy to see what they look like. Click on "enlarge" and use the zoom. You can see them inside and out as well as if they were two inches from the end of your nose.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Libby,
Since I am not a "hinge user" how does one's carelessness with the hinge system cause cracks?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Libby,
> Since I am not a "hinge user" how does one's carelessness with the hinge system cause cracks?


Right now I have the Amazon hinged cover. When I first tried to remove it, I didn't understand how the mechanism works so I just pulled! Luckily, I didn't pull too hard. But if I had, I am certain it would have cracked my Kindle. OK, that's carelessness but verges on Kindle abuse! LOL


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've read some have accidentally pulled the back cover thinking it was the front and have strained the hinged area and caused the Kindle casing to crack.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice design


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is actually very easy to open the amazon cover from the back and not the front.  Anyone not familiar with the cover would do this - eg someone who picks it up and has never seen a kindle before.  If it was simple carelessness then why does Amazon replace those kindles that have been cracked when placed in their old kindle cover, and why does the DX have a magnet on it to keep the back closed.  Having said that, I LOVE the hinge system but I am very aware of its problems and havemade sure that the kindle is never opened from the rear through use of added safety things like elastic bands.  And why does Amazon's new covers also have this feature.  Obviously it was a design flaw that has now been rectified.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The hinge only caused cracks when the cover was opened from the back side, I think. I don't have one myself, but that was what I read was happening.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> This won't matter much to those of you who are not interested in the von Furstenberg covers, but it's really quite easy to see what they look like. Click on "enlarge" and use the zoom. You can see them inside and out as well as if they were two inches from the end of your nose.


I did do that, but I do not think the photography is very good (imo) and it is hard to get an ideal of what they really look like...regardless of how big you make them. I think they will look very different in person.


----------

